

GO.CO is Looking for Talented Devs in Miami - jqueryin
http://www.go.co/about/jobs/

======
jqueryin
Don't let the front-end job posting fool you... if you're a full stack kind of
guy it applies equally to you as well. Most of us are LAMP developers; that
may be a deal breaker for some of you but you should know up front.

We're building out some extremely cool shit and our product development team
is planning for extensive growth.

GO.CO is the company behind all of the .CO domain names. We have an affinity
for startups as we are one ourselves and partner with some industry titans to
make shit happen (500 Startups, Startup Weekend, LeWeb, Startup America, etc).

------
intellegacy
i don't understand the concept behind this company. Can't anyone register
their own .co domain name? with godaddy, namecheap, etc.

~~~
jqueryin
Great question. GO.CO is the registry that owns the cTLD and "resells" to
GoDaddy. GoDaddy and other registrars are essentially resellers of each TLD,
if that makes sense.

Another way to put it... GO.CO as the registry makes money every time GoDaddy,
NameCheap, etc sell or renew a .CO domain.

